# Funny but interesting, LOL!



## Ashlar76

The Flintstones, Fred and Barney (who were modeled after the television program, the Honeymooners) are members of two societies that seems to be fashioned after a mix of the Freemasons and the Shrine. Water Buffalo's are led by a man known as the Grand Poobah and meet in Lodges. The brothers have wild parties and is strictly restricted to men. Fred and Barney are members of Water Buffalo Lodge No 26. Just like in Freemasonry and the Shrine, there is a secret phrase to gain admission: Ack, Ack, A-dak. The Grand Poobah is also sometimes referred to as the Grand Imperial Poobah just as the leader of the Shrine is known as the Grand Imperial Potentate. However, in all, Freemasonry does not appear to feature as prominently a part as another fraternal organization. It seems that the joke is directed, fairly or unfairly, to the Shrine. Freemasonry does not, in and of itself, promote the idea of heavy drinking and raucous fun; the Shrine provides those opportunities for men to have "fun". 

During the Fifties, Freemasonry experienced a boom time as well as many other fraternal organizations when former members of the military kept in contact with their friends in the military after both the Second World War and the Korean War. Almost five million men joined Freemasonry and the Lodges truly flourished. Although "the Flintstones" were created between 1960 and 1965, many of the ideas that were presented in the show were in fact from the 1950's. The turbulent era of the Sixties had not yet come to complete fruition as the United States did not come to grips with the Vietnam War until much later on in the decade. "The Flintstones" are examples of the what the 1950's ideals meant in the United States.


----------



## JJones

I should have got one of those water buffalo hats for my year in the East.


----------



## jwhoff

WOW!  So ... you think there is really something to all this history of antiquity thing?  WOW!


----------



## Ashlar76

jwhoff said:


> WOW!  So ... you think there is really something to all this history of antiquity thing?  WOW!



Yeah, a little bit, HeHe.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Great reminder of my childhood classic...

Good Share, Thanks!


----------



## Brent Heilman

Still watch it on occasion. My youngest son loves the Flintstones and Jetsons.


----------



## JJones

Brent Heilman said:


> Still watch it on occasion. My youngest son loves the Flintstones and Jetsons.



I'm probably looking through rose-colored glasses, even thought the Flintstones and Jetsons were a bit before my time, but shows back then were far better than any of the garbage on television today.


----------



## jvarnell

My wife want to know why I go an aprion and not one of those cool hats?   LoL


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

You can have both the apron & the funny hat.


[color="#B22222]Freemason Connect Premium App[/color]


----------



## jvarnell

Bro. Stewart said:


> You can have both the apron & the funny hat.
> 
> 
> [color="#B22222]Freemason Connect Premium App[/color]


Ya it will take a while longer for the hat.


----------



## RedTemplar

Have any of you watched the Andy Griffith episode where Goober blackballs Howard Sprague?


----------

